# [solved] bind not starting

## Fenixoid

Hello,

after upgrading bind to latest version and deamon restart, it's not comming back.

Logs show:

```
Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: starting BIND 9.6.2-P3 -u named

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: built with '--prefix=/usr' '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--sysconfdir=/etc/bind' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-libtool' '--with-openssl' '--with-idn' '--enable-ipv6' '--with-libxml2' '--without-gssapi' '--enable-linux-caps' '--enable-threads' '--with-randomdev=/dev/random' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: adjusted limit on open files from 999999 to 1048576

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: found 1 CPU, using 1 worker thread

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: using up to 4096 sockets

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: using default UDP/IPv4 port range: [1024, 65535]

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: using default UDP/IPv6 port range: [1024, 65535]

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: no IPv6 interfaces found

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0, ***.**.***.***#53

Jan 12 12:38:24 domenas named[5046]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0:1, ***.**.***.***#53
```

And that's all. Tried downgrading from 9.7.2_p3-r1 to 9.6.2_p3-r1, still same. Any ideas?

----------

## Marq

 *Fenixoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> after upgrading bind to latest version and deamon restart, it's not comming back.
> 
> 

 

But what do you mean? Is there any named process in the system? What does netstat -l says? Log claims that bind is operating normally...

----------

## Fenixoid

Well the process is showed as stopped in rc-status list, nmap also says, that nothing is listening to 53 port.

```
domenas ~ # netstat -l

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        0      0 *:swat                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 mail.domenas.xx:10666   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:netbios-ssn           *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:imap                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 mail.domenas.xx:50000   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:auth                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 mail.domenas.xx:smtp    *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:microsoft-ds          *:*                     LISTEN

udp        0      0 serveris:netbios-ns     *:*

udp        0      0 mail.domenas:netbios-ns *:*

udp        0      0 alfa.domenas:netbios-ns *:*

udp        0      0 *:netbios-ns            *:*

udp        0      0 serveris:netbios-dgm    *:*

udp        0      0 mail.domena:netbios-dgm *:*

udp        0      0 alfa.domena:netbios-dgm *:*

udp        0      0 *:netbios-dgm           *:*

udp        0      0 *:snmp                  *:*

Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node   Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5171     /var/run/mysqld/mysql                                                                                                             d.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     4288     /var/run/syslog-ng.ct                                                                                                             l

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     4284     /dev/log

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5598     /var/lib/courier/auth                                                                                                             daemon/socket.tmp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6238     public/cleanup

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6245     private/tlsmgr

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6249     private/rewrite

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6253     private/bounce

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6257     private/defer

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6261     private/trace

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6265     private/verify

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6269     public/flush

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6273     private/proxymap

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6277     private/smtp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6281     private/relay

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6285     public/showq

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6289     private/error

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6293     private/retry

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6297     private/discard

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6301     private/local

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6305     private/virtual

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5891     /var/lib/sasl2/mux

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6309     private/lmtp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6313     private/anvil

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6317     private/scache

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6321     private/spamassassin
```

----------

## Marq

Have you tried to run bind in debug mode?

----------

## Fenixoid

The same:

```
Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: starting BIND 9.7.2-P3 [b]-d 9[/b]Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: built with '--prefix=/usr' '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--sysconfdir=/etc/bind' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-libtool' '--with-openssl' '--with-idn' '--enable-ipv6' '--with-libxml2' '--without-gssapi' '--enable-linux-caps' '--enable-threads' '--with-randomdev=/dev/random' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: adjusted limit on open files from 999999 to 1048576

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: found 1 CPU, using 1 worker thread

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: using up to 4096 sockets

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: reading built-in trusted keys from file '/etc/bind/bind.keys'

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: using default UDP/IPv4 port range: [1024, 65535]

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: using default UDP/IPv6 port range: [1024, 65535]

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: no IPv6 interfaces found

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0, ***.**.***.***#53

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: listening on IPv4 interface eth0:1, ***.**.***.***#53

Jan 12 14:58:00 domenas named[5092]: generating session key for dynamic DNS
```

----------

## Fenixoid

Found problem via named -g -d 1 . named.ca is no longer used, replaced with root.cache

----------

## Marq

Sorry for inaccuracy. I meant of course run named in debug and foreground mode.  :Wink: 

----------

